# Running bsdinstall from mfsBSD



## balanga (Feb 24, 2016)

I got caught out by mfsBSD when trying to run bsdinstall because it attempts to fetch FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE which is no longer available. I'm using the most recent version of mfsBSD which is available for i386 http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/files/images/10/i386/mfsbsd-10.0-RELEASE-i386.img.

Without building myself a newer version of mfsBSD, can I tweak bsdinstall to fetch a newer version of FreeBSD? I.e. is there a conf file which it reads?


----------

